# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Auto & Moto >  >  Αντιρανταρ.... ανιχνευτης

## antonis-drift

πιαδια γνωριζει κανενας καποια κυκλωμα για να μπορεις να κανεις ανιχνευση του ρανταρ για την ταχυτητα??
αν κανω μια φοραση μετα μια ανορθωση και στην συνεχεια εναν εωισχυτη για να εχω ηχιτηκη ενδιξη θα μπορεσω να κανω ανιχνευση του ρανταρ??
οτι πληροφοριες εχεται γενικα με το θεμα ας βοηθησει.

----------


## Phatt

Τα ρανταρ κυκλοφορουν σε μεγαλη γκαμα, αυτα τα τυπου "πιστολια" που εχει η αστυνομια ειναι με laser, οι καμερες βγαινουν σε αλλες μπαντες, οπως K, Ku, και X.

----------


## stom

Αν βρεις το σχετικο μικροκυματικο εξαρτημα τοτε ΘΕΩΡΗΤΙΚΩΣ τα υπολοιπα ειναι απλα και οπως τα λες..
Ομως με τα διαφορα συστηματα που κυκλοφορουν, και σε διαφορετικες μπαντες, ειναι λιγο (εως πολυ) δυσκολο να βρεις τετοιο πραγμα.
Για αρχη θα επρεπε να διαθετεις ολα τα μοντελα που εχουν οι φιλοι μας τα στρουμφ, ωστε να δεις αν δουλευει, καθως και καταλληλο εξοπλισμο για αναπτυξη συστηματων σε πολλα GHz... (εξαιρετικα ακριβος).
Επιπλεον, για να ειναι το συστημα "πρακτικο" μαλλον χρειαζεται απο πισω και καποιο dsp που να κανει αναλυση στο σημα και να αναγνωριζει "patterns" μοντελων ωστε να μην βαραει ασχετα απο τυχαιο θορυβο. (αλλο ευκολο και φτηνό.. :P )
Υποψιν οτι η κατοχη τετοιων συσκευων ΕΝΤΟΣ αυτοκινητου ειναι παρανομη και αν σε βρουν εχει σοβαρες ποινες.
Μπορεις να ψαξεις στο ebay για ετοιμα τετοια πραγματα, αλλα η λειτουργικοτητα τους στις ελληνικες συνθηκες ειναι αμφιβολη. Επισης, για να δεις τι κυκλοφορει, παρε κανενα αμερικανικο τσοντοπεριοδικο τυπου hustler, playboy κλπ. Για λογους που δεν εχω καταλαβει ακριβως, εκει διαφημιζονται τετοια gadget....

----------


## KOKAR

Και φυσικά είναι και παράνομο να έχεις  συσκευή
αντί ραντάρ στο αυτοκίνητο σου…

----------


## weather1967

Εκτός τού ότι είναι παράνομο όπως προανάφερε ο Κώστας ,τα σταθερά ραντάρ της τροχαιας δεν τα εντοπιζει το αντι-radar γιατι ειναι νεας τεχνολογιας,με συστημα αντιανιχνευσης .
Αυτα που ανιχνευονται με τα αντι-radar ειναι τα παλαιου τυπου με σχημα πιστολι.

----------


## Phatt

Να ενημερωσω λιγο πανω στο θεμα, γιατι το εχω ψαξει προσφατα, γιατι με ενδιεφερε αρκετα.Κατ'αρχας να ξεκινησουμε με το νομικο πλαισιο.Με την λεξη "αντιρανταρ", ονοματιζουμε 2 ειδη συσκευων.Ειναι οι συσκευες ανιχνευσης συσκευων μετρησης ταχυτητας και οι συσκευες παρεμποδησης συσκευων μετρησης ταχυτητας.Οι ανιχνευσης, ειναι σαν αυτη που συζηταμε, δηλαδη ενημερωνουν τον χρηστη, οτι αυτη την στιγμη, καποιος τον μετραει.Οι παρεμποδησης, εκπαιμπουν συνεχως σηματα, που σκοπο εχουν να "τρελλανουν" το μηχανημα που τους μετραει, να γραψει αλλα αντι αλλων, ειτε "error" ειτε λαθος ταχυτητα και λοιπα.
Με τον τελευταιο Κ.Ο.Κ., εγινε η εξης ρυθμιση.Απαγορευτηκαν αβλεπι οι συσκευες παρεμποδησης, αλλα για τις συσκευες ανιχνευσης, υπηρξε η εξης ρυθμιση: Θα πρεπει ο κατοχος να φερει ειδικη αδεια απο καποια αρμοδια αρχη, οτι η συσκευη που φερει στο οχημα του ειναι συσκευη ανιχνευσης(γιατι δεν δυναται ο εκαστοτε αστυνομικος διενεργων τον ελεγχο να γνωριζει τη συσκευη ειναι αυτη) και φυσικα να πληρωσει και καποιο παραβολο για την αδεια.Το προβλημα ομως που ειναι: *Δεν εχει θεσπιστει αρμοδια υπηρεσια για να βγαζει αυτες τις αδειες!*(και αν θελετε τη γνωμη μου ουτε θα θεσπιστει ποτε).Με αυτον τον τροπο, καταφερε το κρατος να φτιαξει ενα παραθυρακι, ωστε σε καθε περιπτωση να ειναι καλυμμενο.Λοιπον εαν καποιος ειναι χρηστης συσκευης ανιχνευσης, σε ενδεχομενο ελεγχο απο την αστυνομια, θα γινει το εξης.Ο αστυνομικος, ως εκτελεστικο οργανο, θα ζητησει αδεια.Το προφανες, ο οδηγος/χρηστης, δεν θα εχει αδεια, εφ'οσον οσο και νομοταγης να θελει να ειναι, δεν υπαρχει υπηρεσια που να χορηγει τετοια αδεια.Ο αστυνομικος απο την μερια του δεν δυναται να εξετασει εαν υπαρχει υπηρεσια η οχι.Θα δει τον Κ.Ο.Κ. και το Φ.Ε.Κ. και θα σου πει εδω λεει οτι θελει αδεια.Δεν εχεις, σε γραφω.Και θα σε γραψει για 2000ε και κατασχεση της συσκευης.Και εσυ θα πρεπει να πας στο δικαστηριο να εξηγησεις οτι *δεν ειναι δυνατον να σε τιμωρησει η Πολιτεια που δεν σε αφηνει να εισαι νομοταγης!*Αυτα τα ολιγα για τους νομους...(οποιος θελει εχω τον Κ.Ο.Κ. και το Φ.Ε.Κ. και μπορω να τα σηκωσω να τα δει)

Τωρα οσον αφορα τις τεχνολογιες.Να ειστε σιγουροι, οτι τα αντιρανταρ σιγουρα θα ειναι παντα ενα βημα πανω απο τις κρατικες συσκευες.Καινουρια μοντελα βγαινουν καθε χρονο, αλλα το κρατος δεν ειναι δυνατον να αγοραζει καθε χρονο καινουριες συσκευες, ο οδηγος μπορει.Ο λογος για τον οποιο ακομα και οι πιο συγχρονες συσκευες ανιχνευσης δε μπορουν να διαβασουν τις σταθερες καμερες, ειναι ο εξης: Οι σταθερες καμερες, πρωτον, ειναι πλατη προς το ρευμα κυκλοφοριας και δευτερον εχουν μια κλιση προς τα κατω, οποτε και η "ακτινα" που ριχνουν χτυπαει στο πισω μερος του αυτοκινητου και προς τα κατω, οποτε το παιχνιδι το εχουμε χασει ηδη, γιατι ο αισθητηρας της συσκευης πρεπει να δεχεται την ακτινα en face, κατα προσωπο δηλαδη.Οποτε ακομη και πισω να βαλουμε την συσκευη, θα κανει την ανιχνευση την ωρα που θα γινομαστε διασημοι στην Αστυνομια...Οσον αφορα για το πιστολι, με το υπεριωδες laser, ακομη και 3 χιλιομετρα μακρια σε απολυτη ευθεια, ειναι δυνατον η συσκευη να το αναγνωρισει...Ουφ κουραστηκα... :Bored:

----------


## antonis-drift

κοιτα οπως σιγουρα γνωριζεις τα αντι-ρανταρ στοχευουν στις ανακλασεις και οχι στην καταμετοπο ληψη.
οποτε μπορουμε να κανουμε δουλεια.
οπως το σκευτομαι και νομιζω πως πανω κατω ετσι ειναι μπορουμε ευκολα να φτιαξουμε το σιγκεκριμενο ΑΝΙΧΝΕΥΤΗ (ο οποιος θα ειναι κριμενος καλα κατω απο κανενα πλαστικο) το μονο που χρειαζομαστε ειναι καιραιες μπρος και πισω (μικρες).τωρα οσο πιο ευεστιτος ειναι ο ενισχυτης μου τοσο πιο εκολα θα δεχομε την καθε εκπομπη που μου ερχεται.
με ενα υψηπερατο φιλτρο πολλη ευκολα μπορω να παιξω ωστε να ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ειναι το ρανταρ και οχι καποια παρεμβολη.
ομως ποια ειναι η συχνοτητα που εκπεμπουν????
πως μπορουμε να αποφυγουμε τα λασερ???(εχει εστιασμενη δεσμη)
ψινομε αγρια να το φτιαξω μονο και μονο να δω αν μπορω να πιασω τα ρανταρ...
ειναι κανενας μεσα να το προχωρησουμε το πραγμα???

----------


## Phatt

Αντωνη εγω εχω μια τετοια συσκευη, του εμποριου.Δε θυμαμαι αν εχω το manual για να δω τι παιζεται με τις συχνοτητες και τα λοιπα.Παντως, το τεσταρα με laser pointer, αυτα τα μπρελοκ και δεν σκανδαλιζοταν ο ανιχνευτης.Οποτε αναγνωριζει το υπεριωδες φασμα του laser.Δε ξερω κατα ποσο θα σε βοηθησω, αλλα αν θελεις μπορω να σηκωσω φωτογραφιες απο τα εντερα του δικου μου εργαλειου ετσι για να παρεις μια ιδεα.Ενημερωσε με σχετικα.

Υ.Γ. : Η αληθεια ειναι οτι δεν γνωριζα αυτο που ειπες για την ανακλαση της ακτινας.Νομιζα οτι για να το διαβασει θα πρεπει να χτυπαει κατευθειαν επανω στο μηχανακι.Ας σημειωθει, οτι τις σχετικες ταμπελες που σε ενημερωνουν για την ταχυτητα σου και την αναγραφουν σε ενδειξη, τις αναγνωριζει κανονικα.

----------


## WIZARD

> *Phatt*
> 
> δεν ειναι δυνατον να σε τιμωρησει η Πολιτεια που δεν σε αφηνει να εισαι νομοταγης*!*Αυτα τα ολιγα για τους νομους...(οποιος θελει εχω τον Κ.Ο.Κ. και το Φ.Ε.Κ. και μπορω να τα σηκωσω να τα δει)



σηκωσε ,τον ΚΟΚ και το ΦΕΚ ,και οτι αλλο εχεις για αυτην την περιπτωση :Wink: 
για να υπαρχουν

----------


## sakis18

Αντώνη μιάς που σέ βλέπω ανήσυχο,καλύτερα νά μήν κάνεις ραλλί,καί νά μήν σανιδώνεις το ix σου :Lol: ,καί νά πηγαίνεις σύμφωνα με τόν κοκ ,καί άστα τά αντι-ραντάρ ,καλύτερα καί πιό χρήσιμο θά ήταν νά κάνεις καμμιά άλλη κατασκευή   :Wink: ,π.χ κανα κύκλωμα γιά το πώς θά εξοικονομούμε βενζίνη στο ιχ μας ,μιάς που πάλι η βενζίνη πήγε στά ύψη  :Wink:

----------


## Phatt

Οριστε τα αρχεια, κατοπιν αιτηματος.

----------


## jeik

Αυτη η συσκευη , πρωτον πρεπει να εχει μεγαλη γκαμα συχνοτητων σε GHZ , και δευτερον ειναι αδυνατον να κατασκευαστει σε ενα απλο εργαστηριο λογω των συχνοτητων που πρεπει να διαχειριζεται .
Νομιζω οτι μονο εργοστασιακη θα κανει δουλεια.

Τωρα αν θες να πειραματιστεις πρεπει να ριξεις τρελλη δουλεια ,αλλα με αμφιβολο αποτελεσμα.

Και επισης εχω την εντυπωση οτι υπαρχει συσκευη που πολυ απλα σαρωνει την εικονα της καμερας και μετραει την μεταβολη του ογκου της εικονας , οποτε πολυ ευκολα βγαζει και ταχυτητα ,( για σκεφτειτε το λιγο , οσο πιο γρηγορα κινειται το οχημα τοσο πιο γρηγορα ''γεμιζει'' η οθονη).Αυτος ο τροπος μετρησης , αν υπαρχει , δεν ανιχνευεται.επισης  το  ιδιο  περιπου  πρεπει  να  γινεται   και  στον  στιβο  και  στο  ποδοσφαιρο  που  σου  βγαζει  την  ταχυτητα  της  μπαλας , και  δεν  ειναι  λειζερ  ειναι  αναλυση  της  εικονας .Αν  ειναι  λαθος  η  σκεψη  μου  διορθωστε  με.

----------


## lynx

> Ας σημειωθει, οτι τις σχετικες ταμπελες που σε ενημερωνουν για την ταχυτητα σου και την αναγραφουν σε ενδειξη, τις αναγνωριζει κανονικα.



που το εχεις δει αυτο?  :Unsure:

----------


## antonis-drift

επιδη τα μικροκυματικα τα εχω ψαξη αρκετα υπαρχουν πολλα πραγματα που παιζουν ρολο γενικα.
οσο αφορα το συγκεκριμενο συστημα επιδη με ενδιαφερει μονο να πιανω τα σηματα και τπτ αλλο απλα πρεπει να φτιαξω ενα κεραιακι λ/2 τισ αντιστοιχης συχνοτητας λιτουργειας....ΜΙΚΡΟΤΕΡΗΣ ετσι ουτε φιλτρα χρειαζομαι ουτε τπτ.
θα βλεπω μονο συχνοτητες απο την συχνοτητα αυτη και πανω.
Τωρα ο μονος λογο που θελω να το φτιαξω ειναι γιατι οπου υπαρχουν αυτα τα ρανταρ δεν συμενει οτι σε μετρανε και σωστα.(σφαλμα)
οποτε καλητερα μολις δεις κατι καλιτερα να κατεβενεις στα 100
να εισαι σιγουρος.
οσο αφορα την μεθοδο με το τον "ογκο της εικονας " ποτε δεν εχω ακουσει για κατι τετοιο.Παντως να εισαι σιγουρος οτι δεν υπαρχει στην ελλαδα.

οποιος εχει περισσοτερες πληροφοριες ασ δςσει καμια...


Υ.Γ: ειχα φτιαξει με ενα φιλο απο την σχολη περιση εναν ισχυρο ηλεκτρομαγνητη (μικρος) (πινιο τιλιμενο σε ενα πηρινα τισ πλακας αλλα σχεδον εφαρμοστος στην εισαγωγη της βενζινης).παιδια αξιζει να το δοκιμασεται αν σας ενδιαφερει να ριξεται την καταναλωση.αλλιως δοκιμαστε να παρετε απο το ebay ενα fuel economy το δοκιμαζω και καιρδιζω λιγο παραπανω απο 20% βενζινη

----------


## Phatt

> που το εχεις δει αυτο?




Σε διαφορα μερη της Ελλαδας Whiz, παρε μια γευση.

----------


## WIZARD

*Phatt* καλα τα λες 

απο Θεσ/νικη προς Αθηνα ,κοντα στο ΤΕΙ Θεσ/νικης  θα δειτε,τετοια....
αλλα και τα γνωστα μπλοκα,τις αστυνομιας

----------


## antonis-drift

στην αθηνα δεν εχει τετοια.
το θεμα ειναι ενα να δουμε που δουλευουν αυτα και στην συνεχεια να μπορουμε να τα ανιχνευουμε.
ποιον θα χαλαγε να ειχε μια τετοια δικια του κατασκευη.
οσο αφορα την ουξεδετερωσει δεν ξερω κατα ποσο ισχυει παντως το μονο σιγουρο οτι μπορουνε να σε ανιχνεψουνε πολλη ευκολα αν κουβαλας κατι τετοιο μονο με ενα πεδιομετρο.
οποτε καλιτερα να το αφισουμε αυτο.

----------


## lynx

[QUOTE=antonis-drift;310813]στην αθηνα δεν εχει τετοια.[QUOTE]

γι'αυτο ρωτησα και εγω...δεν ειχα δει Αθήνα..  :Unsure:

----------


## billys7

> στην αθηνα δεν εχει τετοια.



 
Είχε στην αττική όδό παλαιότερα, κοντά στην έξοδο για αεροδρόμιο, αλλά το ξηλώσαν γιατί έγραφε ότι του κατέβαινε.

Κατά πόσο είναι αξιόπιστα τα ραντάρ της αστυνομίας?

----------


## Phatt

> Κατά πόσο είναι αξιόπιστα τα ραντάρ της αστυνομίας?



Θα απαντησω τελειως εμπειρικα, πιστευω οτι ειναι αρκετα αξιοπιστα, ειδικα τα πιστολια με το laser, αλλα αλλοιμονο σου εαν καποιο χρειαζεται καλιμπραρισμα και μεχρι να το καταλαβουν σε ξεζουμισει και σενα μαζι με αλλους...

----------


## antonis-drift

εμαθε κανενας καινουργιες πληροφοριες για τα κυκλωματα αυτα.
πσαχνω αλλα δεν μπορω να βρω πολλες και ουσιαστηκες πληροφοριες...

----------


## -Nikolas-

καλησπέρα. είναι η πρώτη μου εδώ. το μόνο που  μπορεί να κάνει κάποιος είναι να αγοράσει αντιρανταρ. μπείτε στο μπλοκα τελεία κομ και εκεί υπάρχουν πληροφορίες σε περίπτωση ελέγχου που το βρουν στο αυτ/το. αν σας γράψουν με ραντάρ, με μια αίτηση στο τμήμα της τροχαίας που ανήκει, παίρνετε το σίριαλ ναμπερ του ραντάρ. έπειτα με αίτηση στην επιτροπή ή κάτι τέτοιο ,ταχυδρομείου και κάτι άλλο, παίρνουμε την ημερομηνία καλιμπραρισματος του ραντάρ, το οποίο δεν έκανε ποτέ(πρέπει να γίνεται κάθε χρόνο), διότι το σέρβις του είναι ακριβότερο από την αγορά του, και στο δικαστήριο αθώος για μη καλιμπαρισμενο μηχάνημα. όλα αυτά στο σαιτ που έγραψα πριν, με περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες και αποδείξεις.

----------


## weather1967

Στήν Ελλάδα ώς συνήθως ειμαστε το θεατρο του παραλογου.
Εφοσον απαγορευονται αυτα τα μηχανηματα ,η ορθη σκεψη μου ειναι γιατι τα αφηνουν και πουλιώνται στα καταστηματα ,και μαλιστα επι βιτρινας? δεν θα επρεπε να κυνηγαει το κρατος αυτα τα καταστηματα πωλησης ? και τελευταιο τον καταναλωτη ? εφοσον ο καταναλωτης τα βρισκει ανετα ακομα και σε βιτρινες ? 
Αποριας αξιον

----------


## Phatt

Δημητρη, τα μηχανακια αυτα πρεπει να ειναι νομιμα εκ πρωτης, οπως ειναι σε ολα τα ανεπτυγμενα κρατη του κοσμου.ΕΕ, Αμερικη και λοιπα.Εαν διαβαζες λιγο πιο κατω, που εχω γραψει για το νομικο κομματι, και εδω στην Ελλαδα ειναι νομιμη η *κατοχη* και η* χρηση* τους κατοπιν αδειας, που ομως εκ των πραγματων οσο και να θελεις, δεν ειναι δυνατον να βγαλεις!

Δηλαδη με αυτο το "τρικ" καταφεραν να φαινονται νομιμα με προϋποθεσεις σε οποιον το ψαξει, αλλα πονταρουν στο οτι δε θελει κανενας να ασχοληθει και να μπλεξει οταν δεν του δινεται η ευκαιρια να βγαλει την αδεια...Ετσι κοβουν και τι δικη μας μαγκια, και εχουν το κεφαλι τους ησυχο εαν τους χτυπησει την πορτα η ΕΕ για το συγκεκριμενο θεμα...

----------


## weather1967

Παναγιώτη εχεις δικιο ,εκ των υστερων διαβασα το post σου.
Αν ειναι ετσι ,τοτε ειμαστε δυο φορες το θεατρο του παραλογου !!!
Ειμαι περιεργος σε ποιον δινονται αυτες οι αδειες ? εφοσον υπαρχει αυτο το  <<παραθυράκη>> .
Εσύ μου λες σέ κανεναν ,αρα δηλαδη ειναι σαν να λενε ,μαγαζιά εισάγετε τα, βάλτε τα βιτρινες ,πουληστε τα να οικονομησω και εγω σαν κρατος το φπα ,και μετά αν εντοπισουμε κανα θυμα-κορόιδο  με τετοιο μηχάνημα του πατάμε και ενα προστιμο 2000 ευρώ και να ειναι καλα το κορόιδο  :Angry: .
Αρε Ελλαδάρα με τα περιεργα συστήματα σου  :Blink:

----------


## Phatt

Δημητρη δε θα μπορουσα να εξιστορισω καλυτερα ολοκληρο το πανηγυρακι!! ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ ωραια τα ειπες....

----------


## tnt_tuner

σωστα τα λεει ο Phatt  αν και τα καινουρια radar ανοιχνευονται
τα παλια radar ανιχνευοντα πολι ευκολα και τα περισοτερα ειναι παλια....
καπου ειχα βρει τις συχνοτητες λειτουργιας απο αυτα αλλα να τα βρω.........
δεν ειναι καθολου παρανομα αρκει να μην κανουν παρεμβολες
κανονικα η τροχεα ειναι υποχρεομενη να σε προηδοποιει για τον ελεγχο
βλεπε ''στα επομενα χλμ γινεται ελεγχος ταχυτητας με ηλ.μεσα!''
ολα τα επονιμα antiradar απο τις μεγαλες εταιριες συνοδευονται απο χαρτια και πιστοπιηση απο εε η ηπα οτι δεν κανουν παρεμβολη αλλα μονο αναγνοση
αρα δεν μπορθν να σου κανουν τπτ!!!!!!

αν τελικα καταφερεται εσεις που ξερεται παραπανω να φτιαξεται κατι που πιανει εστω κ καποια νομιζω οτι ενδιαφερονται πολοι!!!!!!!!

----------


## aeonios

Υπάρχει και αυτό: http://www.laserveil.com/

Περνάς ένα χέρι τη μηχανή μπροστά και το κράνος στο πάνω μέρος...υποθέτω και το αμάξι πριν βγεις στην εθνική - εγώ μόνο στη μηχανή το έβαλα 2 φορές για δοκιμές. Πάντως γενικά από την εμπειρία μου όσοι πάνε πάνω από 250+ σε μπλόκο δεν τους σταματάνε για να μην προκαλέσουν ατύχημα.... 

(Δεν με έχουν γράψει ποτέ για υπέρβαση !!)

Eδω ένα videaki για το πως μπαίνει: 



Και ένα τεστ live: 




Γενικά για Stealth οδήγηση θα αντέγραφα αν ήθελα να κάνω κάτι τέτοιο την τεχνική που έχει το συστηματάκι της Cheetah . 



Περιλαμβάνει μπρος και πίσω κεφαλές για 360 μοιρών άμυνα σε δέσμες Laser (όλα αδιάβροχα!) από αστυνομικά ραντάρ σε κάθε γωνία πιθανής σκόπευσης. 




Ενας wireless Vizalert δέκτης κράνους που ειδοποιεί όταν σε στοχεύει η ακτίνα laser 



http://www.speedcheetah.com/scshop/section.php?xSec=141 


Nα και ένα crash test: 






Εδω ένα laser jammer μάλλον χρήσιμο ...είναι το LE850 αλλά παίζει για λίγο 

 





Πάντως θέλει προσοχή. Αν σε στοχεύσουν και δουν πως κάτι περίεργο παίζεται με τις ενδείξεις στα όργανα τους θα προσπαθήσουν σίγουρα να σε σταματήσουν και αν όχι σε αυτό το μπλόκο ίσως πιο κάτω !

----------


## PCMan

> Πάντως γενικά από την εμπειρία μου όσοι πάνε πάνω από 250+ σε μπλόκο δεν τους σταματάνε για να μην προκαλέσουν ατύχημα....



Χμ, πρέπει να βγάλω τον κόφτη απ'το vstrom...  :Lol: 

Δηλαδή αυτό τι κάνει? Το βάζεις και μένει εκεί για πάντα? Σαν μπογιά δηλαδή?

----------


## aeonios

> Χμ, πρέπει να βγάλω τον κόφτη απ'το vstrom... 
> 
> Δηλαδή αυτό τι κάνει? Το βάζεις και μένει εκεί για πάντα? Σαν μπογιά δηλαδή?



Μου το έδωσε ένα φιλαράκι που έχει Buza και τρακοσαρίζει+. Ειναι βερνίκι άχρωμο που το περνάς στα εκτεθιμένα μπροστινά τμήματα της μηχανής που μπορεί να χτυπήσει η ακτίνα ή ο παλμός δηλαδή το φανάρι, η ζελατίνα/φέριγκ το μπροστά των καλαμιών και τέλος αν χρειάζεται ο μπροστά λασπωτήρας. Δεν ξέρω πόσο μένει γιατί δεν διάβασα τις οδηγίες......Λόγω του ότι εμένα στο Ζ1000 έχω μικρό φέριγκ έβαλα και στο κράνος στο πάνω μέρος!!!Οπότε θεώρησα ότι κάθε φορά που ξεκινάς για να πας εθνική ρίχνεις ένα χέρι πρώτα!!

Οσο για τον κόφτη τι να πώ και εγώ που είμαι δυστυχώς αναγκασμένος να περιορίζομαι σε τελικές της τάξης των 265 χλμ.... :Lol:  Πέρα από την πλάκα όμως οι δρόμοι μας δεν είναι για τέτοια...ευτυχώς υπάρχουν οι Σερρες και τα Μέγαρα και ξεχαρμανιάζουμε! Είπαμε να οδηγάμε όχι να καμπυλώνουμε τον χωροχρόνο από την ταχύτητα!

----------


## PCMan

Μια χαρά είσαι εσύ, εγώ με τα 230 τι να πω?  :Tongue: 
Οι δρόμοι μας όντως δεν είναι για τέτοια αλλά σε εθνική καλυτερεύουν πολύ τα πράγματα. Να έχεις όμως τέτοιο εργαλείο και να έρχεται ο άλλος με το golfάκι να σε περνάει σαν σταματημένο, λεει? Δε λεει..  :Tongue:

----------


## aeonios

> Μια χαρά είσαι εσύ, εγώ με τα 230 τι να πω? 
> Οι δρόμοι μας όντως δεν είναι για τέτοια αλλά σε εθνική καλυτερεύουν πολύ τα πράγματα. Να έχεις όμως τέτοιο εργαλείο και να έρχεται ο άλλος με το golfάκι να σε περνάει σαν σταματημένο, λεει? Δε λεει..



Koίτα και εμένα που δεν με πέρασε ποτέ αμάξι (τα περισσότερα στα 240 εγκαταλείπουν) με έχουν κεράσει τσάι οδηγοί με R1,ΒUSA,ZX-14,fazer 1000, bmw k1200 κτλ κτλ οπότε είναι η μία ή η άλλη!!
 :Lol:  Πάντα θα υπάρχει κάτι καλύτερο από μας οπότε ποιος ο λόγος να τρέχουμε !!? :Lol:

----------


## Phatt

Στο video λεει οτι το εχουν σε αμαξι και δουλευει για περιπου 2 χρονια, αλλα προτεινουν να κανεις επαληψη καθε εξι μηνες.Εαν θελεις να το αφαιρεσεις, μπορεις να τριψεις την επιφανεια με οινοπνευμα.

----------


## panos_panopoulos

> Koίτα και εμένα που δεν με πέρασε ποτέ αμάξι (τα περισσότερα στα 240 εγκαταλείπουν) με έχουν κεράσει τσάι οδηγοί με R1,ΒUSA,ZX-14,fazer 1000, bmw k1200 κτλ κτλ οπότε είναι η μία ή η άλλη!!
>  Πάντα θα υπάρχει κάτι καλύτερο από μας οπότε ποιος ο λόγος να τρέχουμε !!?



_χωρίς παρεξήγα πλάκα κάνόυμε:_

*KANONEΣ ΟΔΗΓΗΣΗΣ ΕΛΛΗΝΩΝ

**1.* Τα φλας προδίδουν την επόμενη κίνηση σου. Ο γνήσιος Έλληνας οδηγός δεν τα χρησιμοποιεί ποτέ.
*2.* Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν πρέπει να κρατάτε απόσταση ασφαλείας από το προπορευόμενο όχημα, διότι στο κενό που αφήσατε μπορεί να «χωθεί» κάποιο άλλο όχημα φέρνοντας σας σε ακόμα πιο δύσκολη θέση.
*3.* Όσο πιο γρήγορα διασχίσετε ένα κόκκινο φανάρι, τόσο μειώνονται οι πιθανότητες να συγκρουσθείτε με άλλο όχημα.
*4.* Ποτέ μα ποτέ μην ακινητοποιήσετε το όχημα σας σε πινακίδα “STOP”. Τα οχήματα που σας ακολουθούν δεν θα περιμένουν αυτή την αντίδρασή σας, με αποτέλεσμα να «καρφωθούν» πάνω σας.
*5.* Ποτέ μην κλείσετε το δρόμο σε ένα σαραβαλάκι. Ο οδηγός του δεν έχει τίποτα να χάσει.
*6.* Το φρενάρισμα πρέπει να γίνεται όσο πιο αργά μπορείτε για να σιγουρέψετε την καλή λειτουργία του ABS, το οποίο με τη σειρά του θα σας ανταμείψει με ένα χαλαρωτικό μασάζ του ποδιού σας. Για τους μη κάτοχους ABS είναι μια ευκαιρία να τεντώσουν τα πόδια τους.
*7.* Ποτέ μην προσπερνάτε από αριστερά όταν μπορείτε να το κάνετε από δεξιά. Είναι μια ευκαιρία να γελάσετε καθώς ο οδηγός του οχήματος που μόλις προσπεράσατε τρομάζει.
*8.* Τα όρια ταχύτητας είναι αυθαίρετοι αριθμοί που δίνονται μόνο ως πρόταση και δεν είναι προφανώς εκτελέσιμα στην Ελλάδα.
*9.* Βρίσκεστε στην αριστερή λωρίδα με τρελό μποτιλιάρισμα και δεν υπάρχει χώρος να κινηθείτε ούτε εκατοστό. Ο οδηγός του οχήματος που βρίσκεται ακριβώς από πίσω σας, ο οποίος κορνάρει και αναβοσβήνει τα φώτα, είναι πεπεισμένος πως μπορεί να τα πάει καλύτερα από εσάς, αν ήταν στην θέση σας…
*10.* Ο γνήσιος Έλληνας οδηγός, ελαττώνει πάντα ταχύτητα για να περιεργαστεί οτιδήποτε του κινήσει το ενδιαφέρον. Αυτό μπορεί να είναι από βιτρίνα μέχρι και γκόμενα (εντός πόλεως) και από ατύχημα μέχρι και αλλαγή λάστιχου (εκτός πόλεως).
*11.* Μάθετε να αλλάζετε λωρίδες με γρήγορους χειρισμούς. Χάρις στον υπουργό συγκοινωνιών, η Ελλάδα έχει μετατραπεί σε μια απέραντη πίστα με τρύπες-κλειδιά οι οποίες έχουν τοποθετηθεί σε καίρια σημεία για να ελέγξουν τα αντανακλαστικά σας.
*12.* Είναι παράδοση στην Ελλάδα να κορνάρεις μόλις ανάψει το πράσινο φανάρι ακόμα και αν είστε πρώτος σ΄αυτό.
*13.* Ποτέ μην κάνεις χώρο σε αντίθετα διερχόμενο όχημα όταν κινείσαι αντίθετα σε μονόδρομο. Ο οδηγός του θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιήσει τον παράλληλο μονόδρομο, άρα για να κινείται στον ίδιο δρόμο με εσάς μάλλον το κάνει επίτηδες.
*14.* Θυμηθείτε ότι ο σκοπός κάθε Έλληνα οδηγού είναι να φτάσει πρώτος και θα κάνει ότι χρειαστεί γι΄αυτό. Πάντα θα υπάρχει ένας πολύ καλός λόγος για τον οποίο εσείς θα βιάζεστε. Αντιθέτως όλοι οι υπόλοιποι οδηγοί των οχημάτων που θα συναντήσετε στον δρόμο σας δεν έχουν ιδέα γιατί πήραν τους δρόμους σήμερα.
*15.* Το προστατευτικό κράνος φοριέται στον αγκώνα για ανεξακρίβωτους ακόμα λόγους. Σας συμβουλεύουμε να ακολουθήσετε κι εσείς τη μόδα.
*16.* Οι προστατευτικές ζώνες είναι επικίνδυνες. Έρευνες στην Ελλάδα έδειξαν ότι χιλιάδες crash test κάνουν λάθος. Άμα είναι γραπτό σου, θα πας κι ας φοράς ζώνη…
*17.* Ανεξαρτήτως άσματος, το στερεοφωνικό του οχήματος σας πρέπει να παίζει στο φουλ. Με αυτό τον τρόπο διασκεδάζετε τους πεζούς που περιμένουν υπομονετικά πότε θα τους δώσει κάποιος προτεραιότητα να διασχίσουν την διάβαση.
*18.* Οι πεζοί είναι οι κυριότεροι εχθροί των οδηγών, διότι καταλαμβάνουν χώρο στα πεζοδρόμια με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορούν να σταθμεύσουν αυτοκίνητα και διασχίζουν τους δρόμους αναγκάζοντας τα διερχόμενα οχήματα να ελαττώσουν ταχύτητα.

----------


## jim.ni

οι πεζοί είναι εχθροί μας, οι πεζοί είναι εχθροί μας  :Επιθετικός: 
 :Lol:

----------


## billtech

παιδια αν βαλεις ενα απορροφητη και αντι να ανακλατε η ακτινα λαζερ και να πηγαινει πισω χανετε ετσι δεν θα εχεις αποτελεσμα?

----------


## Bobiras

το καλητερο antiradar ειναι ενα ενα να πηγαινεις με τα ορια ταχητιτας και ποτε δεν θα σε πιασουν με το αυτοκηνιτο. και οταν θες βολτα χορις ορια καβαλας τη μηχανη σου δεν εχεις πινακιδα και απλα στα μπλοκα χερετας  :Tongue2:  :Lol:  :Lol: .
πλεων και η αστυνομια ξυπνησε... και anti-radar να εχεις αν δεν εισαι πισω απο καποιο προπορευομενο οχημα να χρισιμοποιησει ο αστυνομικουλις στο μπροστινο σου δεν προκειται να δεις αν εχει radar. αν σε χτυπησει εχεις χασει και το παιχνιδι. τα καινουργια radar θελουν μισο δευτερολεπτο να δουν την ταχητητα σου αρα δορο αδορο. σε αυτες τις περιπτοσεις θες jammer και ισως την γλυτοσεις γτ μπαινει στο χορο τις μηχανης και ισως δεν προκειτε να το βρουν. τορα στις σταθερες καμερες ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ γτ πλεον χρισιμοποιουν πιεζοηλεκτρικες γραμμες που συνεπαγετε οτι κανενα ΜΑ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ANTI-RADAR ΔΕΝ  μπωρει να χτηπησει πριν τις σταθερες καμερες για να σε προιδοποιησει  :Wink: 
Αρα???? 
κυριακη πρωι παρτε τις μηχανες σας(οσοi εχετε οι υπολοιπη αγοραστε  :Tongue2: )
και παμε για καφε χωρις τον φοβο των radar. :W00t:

----------


## Bobiras

> παιδια αν βαλεις ενα απορροφητη και αντι να ανακλατε η ακτινα λαζερ και να πηγαινει πισω χανετε ετσι δεν θα εχεις αποτελεσμα?



αυτον τον ''απορροφητη'' που λες το εχουν τα stelth αεροσταθη ειναι τετοιο το κραμα τους που δεν φαινονται στα RADAR και μην πιστευεις οτι λενε οι αμερικανοι για αλιφες και κουραφεξαλα γτ μονο χαμενος οικονομικα θα βγεις φιλικα στο λεω  :Wink:

----------


## aeonios

> κυριακη πρωι παρτε τις μηχανες σας(οσοi εχετε οι υπολοιπη αγοραστε )
> και παμε για καφε χωρις τον φοβο των radar.



Κώστα καλώς μας ήλθες στο φόρουμ!Αντε οργάνωσε μας για καφέ με μηχανή αφού έκανες την καλή αρχή!Για φτιάξε καινούργιο θέμα να πάρουμε παρουσίες!!

----------

